# Once upon a time there was a 14' JB...



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

This thread will be a pictorial to document my progress on the JB mod... Bear with me while I try to upload piccies...












~LCA.


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2008)

:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! Lookking forward to the progress of your boat! :beer:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks. Happy to be here. This place has been a plethora of information pertaining to aluminum boat deck design and modifications... I thank you.











~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! That's a nice sturdy lookin' hatch lid.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 15, 2008)

nice. wat r u using as support? and where did u get that lid? =D> =D> =D>


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for stoppin' in fellas. To answer your question about support... The boat itself has four sets of bench seating type deals across it I'm only elavating the bow area of the boat for fishing and trolling motor operation... The way I got it set up, there's only 20inches of no support under the top deck... I weigh in a mere 170 soak and wet, so the way I figure it, it'll support me for a couple years until I buy my poling skiff...  

I'm all about limiting weight for draft ability. We here in SWFL take advantage of our lush, up and coming grass flats... I need to be able to float in 7-12 inches of water... Motor trimmed up, and poling the flat...

The next phase just may be a elavated poling platform on the stern. That's still undecided cuz the only reason for that is for 2 person fishing... I'm a solo fisherman usually..  I like to run up and down backwater canals for snook and reds... 

The hatch really looks the bizness eh? It'll really look sharp once everythings got carpet on it. I got it a TAMahoneys here in Tampa. They've got a website:

https://www.tamahoney.com/

...more to come.

~LCA.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 15, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Thanks for stoppin' in fellas. To answer your question about support... The boat itself has four sets of bench seating type deals across it I'm only elavating the bow area of the boat for fishing and trolling motor operation... The way I got it set up, there's only 20inches of no support under the top deck... I weigh in a mere 170 soak and wet, so the way I figure it, it'll support me for a couple years until I buy my poling skiff...
> 
> I'm all about limiting weight for draft ability. We here in SWFL take advantage of our lush, up and coming grass flats... I need to be able to float in 7-12 inches of water... Motor trimmed up, and poling the flat...
> 
> ...




ok. thx for the info. im thinking of wat im gonna do with my boat. no idea. i dont think im gonna deck it. dont think it would be sturdy and i wouldnt like sitting. i have been fishing in boats with no deck for a while... im use to it. im thinking of just putting floors down.      =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Ref: that link. Click under that red address bar... Online Catalogs...

Bro, when your thinkin' bout fixing yours... Fix it per YOUR fishability... The way to make your trip the comfortablist...

~LCA.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 15, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Ref: that link. Click under that red address bar... Online Catalogs...
> 
> Bro, when your thinkin' bout fixing yours... Fix it per YOUR fishability... The way to make your trip the comfortablist...
> 
> ~LCA.



comfortablist? haha. but yea. i dont bass fish. some im gonna lay floors only. crappie fishing and blue gill r for me! lol  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Zum (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks great,would like to see the pictures if you decide to build a poling platform in the stern,that would be cool.
You made me google plethora,it's good to learn new things everyday.
Not sure about comfortablist
happy catching


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Zum said:


> Looks great,would like to see the pictures if you decide to build a poling platform in the stern,that would be cool.




Do you sight fish up there? Maybe for bass during a spawn or something?

~LCA.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate  

Yep haven't heard the word plethora since "96" on my job when we was being trained for TQM


----------



## Zum (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you sight fish up there? Maybe for bass during a spawn or something?

~LCA.[/quote]
Nope...no real sight fishing going on up here,just thought it would be cool to see someone build there own using a jon boat.Would be pretty cool though,probably see alot more fish with a birds eye view.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)

OK fellas. Front decks gettin' carpet... As we speak, the Liquid Nails is drying... 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good! With Liquid Nails it certainly won't be coming loose! 8)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks mate... Some stainless steel machine screws/nuts are in order to fasten the hatch to the wood... I'll also need some stainless self-tapping type screws to get the deck down onto the aluminum benches... Oh and the 'finishing' washers for those too...  

~LCA.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice job - that is a sweet looking fish catching machine!


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good man! :beer:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 17, 2008)

great start, you haven a TM up front? Foot or hand operated?


----------



## kemical (Jun 17, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


>



looks sweet man!!!sooo jealous,,lol


----------



## kemical (Jun 17, 2008)

i think if i put a floor deck on my 1232,,, i think me and my son would tip over..lol i gotta get a way to buy a 1448.. but yeah im still hating,,lol


----------



## kemical (Jun 17, 2008)

hey are you going to resurface the bottom? are ya gonna use steelflex,,, cuz at Tamahoney is toooooo expensive the epoxy sealer.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas...  She's drying oh so lovely. That liquid nails really handles the biz...

To answer your question about the trolling motor. YES. The MinnKota RipTide goes up on the bow. It's a hand controlled one. I've got a buddy with the foot operated gimmick, and I never got used to it to like it... 

When using that SteelFlex you speak of, do you have to sand down the bottom? I'd like to weigh my options for that too... I even thought about RhinoLiner'n the inside! That would probably work aswell... I just dunno how it would react with SaltyWaters...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2008)

I have seen Rhinolined boats in the salt and there did not appear to be any problems.

Nice work!


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea i was also thinking about RhinoLiner... anyone know how well that works?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

My thought on it would be that you could literally seal the boat from the inside out with the RhinoLiner... Especially rivetted boats... Plus it would kinda act as a insulation/noise reduction... :idea: Not to mention purrty'n up the rig. Covering up cosmetic flaws... Which are quite plentiful on mine... #-o 

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you talking about _the_ Rhinoliner? Just curious as to how much weight that would add to a boat. How thick would it be?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Are you talking about _the_ Rhinoliner? Just curious as to how much weight that would add to a boat. How thick would it be?




From what I've seen, it's about 1/8" thick, and I doubt it'd weigh a pound sprayed completey on the boat. There's nothing to it at all... Weight wise; that is...

I think there's another brand called Herculiner aswell... Probably the cheaper knock-off brand. 

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about _the_ Rhinoliner? Just curious as to how much weight that would add to a boat. How thick would it be?
> ...



I believe it is. There's also the other brand they use on pickup beds called Linex I believe, and goes on thinner than the Rhinoliner.


----------



## tornado (Jun 18, 2008)

I used Tuff Coat from Basspro:
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=74554&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
I weighted about 5-10lbs for the gallon. It turned out great and I would use it again.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

tornado said:


> I used Tuff Coat from Basspro:
> I weighted about 5-10lbs for the gallon. It turned out great and I would use it again.





Thanks for the link. What a place that BPS is! What's the final dried texture with that stuff? It says rubbery on the item descrip... I'd probably like the dried, solid look like the RhinoLiner if that's the case... 
That would be water weight you weighed... Evaporation and the drying process would eliminate the majority of the can'd weight... :wink: Right :?: 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

Liquid weighs 8lbs per gal BTW.

~LCA.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 18, 2008)

I know a fella that bought a gallon of herculiner and ended up only using 1/2 of the gallon and that was with three coats! It was a 1236 flat jon.

Lesson learned was that once you open the can its gotta be used. so he wished he had his trailer prepped and ready cause he would've painted the trailer too and he would have had plenty to do it with. :roll:


----------



## tornado (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is what the finish looks like, look at the side behind the rods.
I did the sides, inside the center storage console and the back battery compartment. The 1 gallon just barely covered it all with two coats. I went to Lowes to get some regular exterior house paint that matched the Tuff Coat to finish some surfaces that didn't get covered.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good Tornado. Two coats eh? I'll have to check into it... Thanks for the pic. It helps alot... A pictures worth a thousand words! =D> 
Geez... I can't wait until Sept when Snookie Season opens up! I'm gonna put a hurtin' on 'em this winter! =P~ 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2008)

3hr Maiden Voyage:

Took my daughter out for a little 'test n tune' sesh this morning... The deck is to my liking. It's just what the boat needed... I do need to make something for a trolling motor mount because clipping it to the bow of the boat worried me a little... The MinnKota RipTide just didn't seat too well on 'er... I also need to think about some kinda bilge pump goin' on... I do believe water collects... 

It needs some sort of out rigging like this:

These are not my pictures I found them on the WWW so please don't hate on me whoever owns them... [-o< 

~LCA.


----------



## tholdah (Jun 23, 2008)

Came out nice. You'll soon find yourself where I was last year...Sitting in a small Jon boat that I couldn't stand up on and stretch my legs. We just sold our 12'er and upgraded to a 16'er that we built thanks to help from this site. The nice thing is that what you have now is worth good $$ to someone whose tool box only consists of duct tape. Nice job.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2008)

tholdah said:


> The nice thing is that what you have now is worth good $$ to someone whose tool box only consists of duct tape. Nice job.



You rang? :LOL2:

And you forgot butter knife screwdriver.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas for a trolling motor bracket?

~LCA.


----------



## Zum (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you want your trolling motor to the side of your boat?like the canoe.Not sure why you would but just asking.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 25, 2008)

Doesn't matter... So long as it's mounted up on the bow...

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Is your tm foot-controlled or hand-tiller?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 25, 2008)

Hand Tiller: MinnKota RipTide 40lb'r.

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have a handle mounted on the front of your boat, would this work?

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_37359_200002004_200000000_200002000_200-2-4

Here's another one:  
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_58551_200002007_200000000_200002000_200-2-7


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 25, 2008)

yes yes yes!

I'm ordering the first posted item you listed. Thanks a bunch. I've never seen such a little devil in all my internet'n...  I'll need to install some cleat action because that handle usually acts as my anchor tie on... Looks like that trolling motor bracket will use up the whole handle area... 

~LCA.


----------



## kemical (Jun 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> If you have a handle mounted on the front of your boat, would this work?
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_37359_200002004_200000000_200002000_200-2-4
> 
> ...



oh wow thanks Waterwings,, for the link also,, im also putting it on my JB,,thanks again


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad it's one that will work for you  . I'd make sure your handle is mounted well. Post some pics when you get 'em on the boats 8)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 29, 2008)

Still waiting on my trolling motor bracket from BPS. They're delivery speed is not quite up to par w/ BlueWaterLED! [-X I really thought it would've been here yesterday... AnyHoot... 

Anyone have any fiberglassing exp? I've got a "livewell" in the boat, but it's a all aluminum livewell... I dunno if it even leaks? I should check... Anyways, I was thinking about kinda put a couple layers of fiber in there and then probably gel coat right? That would be nice eh? Any comments on that IDEER?

~LCA.


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2008)

Check to see if the aluminum one leaks first,might only need some resin(or other product)to seal the seams.If you do fiberglass it all,the gel coat is only for a nice finished look,it would be waterproof without it.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 29, 2008)

...just got back from another 'test n tune' session on a wonderful high tide all morning... My daughter and I worked the flat in front of FortDesotoPark over in St.Pete. They've got some purrty turtle grass out there... The Gulfs sooooo-o much cleaner than the Bay...  The trolling motor loves the JB. A perfect match. Works best in 2ft or more... I think I really need to do the poling platform and get a push pole... The boat'll float in -12" with the Suzuki 15 trim'd up... So I know it'll be real nice with a platform... I can get into the real skinny, real quiet... 

It's impossible to get the trolling motor not to 'chop' in the shallow water... ...just too noisey for the spooky fish around here...

I need to start plottin' the setup. I'll be working on that livewell too... Thanks for the pointers Zum... Will Do.

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## kemical (Jul 1, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


>



what lake is that , where this pic is taken???


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jul 1, 2008)

looks like some backcountry to me... maybe :?:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 1, 2008)

Roger that EagleBaseball... These are the backwaters I fish... Bad Bugs! :mrgreen: 

This is a little creek that feeds into lower TBay kemical... These backwaters are stacked with snook n reds in the winter... I'm trying to get familar with the terrain for this winter... I'm trying to locate sand bars and what not to work...

These fish like to chase mullet and baitfish up onto the sandbar, and oyster bars so knowing where the bars are before you get to them are ideal to be sneaky... These fish are really spooky back here, so being quiet is a must... If I can cast up onto the bar from afar my chances are up'd! 

Still waiting on BPS for my trolling motor mount... I tracked it today, it should be here tommorrow... 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 6, 2008)

Time for some new tires?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 6, 2008)

:shock: I don't know, there still might be some tread left in a couple spots, lol.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah. I had a blow out leaving the boat ramp yesterday... Luckily there was a WallyWorld 5 blocks away! =D> It could've made for a real bad evening yesterday... I'm just so glad it happened before we got on the Interstate... 

~LCA.


----------



## Zum (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy moly,you didn't see the canvas before.Hows the other side look.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 6, 2008)

Those pics are after I rode the wheel for 5blocks... Choppin' away, I could see pieces flyin' off in my side mirrors... Buy yeah, I knew they needed replacing, just been lazy... I was lookin' at 'em funny when I changed the springs on the trailer... I've only owned the boat a month now... We're in good shape now though...

LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally rec'd my package from BassProShops the other day... Now that I'm back from the holiday week I can get my made in china screws that came with it swapped out for some real deal s.s. ones... 

Here's the before pic:






Here's the new ss304 hardware:





And here's the finished installed product w/ ss washers on both sides:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2008)

Nothing like a little stainless steel to make ya feel a little more secure. Good idea on the large washers 8)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. Especially in my location. The salt and humidity... Double time on corrosion.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2008)

> Yes. Especially in my location. The salt and humidity... Double time on corrosion.



Do you give all your gear (rods, reels, boat/trailer) a really good freshwater wash-down after returning from a trip?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 8, 2008)

oh yeah. a must. motor gets flush'd every outing too...

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 9, 2008)

Dug up somemore ss screws and washers for this little project...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 14, 2008)

Lookie what I just brought home:

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/753644484.html


----------



## kemical (Jul 14, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Lookie what I just brought home:
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/753644484.html



lol.. i saw that yesterday.. omg, im a soo a crazy craigslist freak,, i dnt knwo why but i check it religiously!!!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I seen it on there on Sunday night, called all day yesterday and he finally called me back after work... 8) Boy was I happy to get that phone call. It was like Santa callin'! :lol: I was a little discouraged at first because he never called back...
Only thing is, I'm going to have to make a deck for it or else buy a piece of fiberglass for it... It didn't come with the top deck itself... He's telling me to maybe get some 1/2" plywood, seal it w/ fiberglass resin, and make one that aways... :?: 

~LCA.


----------



## Mossy535 (Jul 15, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Lookie what I just brought home:
> 
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/753644484.html



Posting has been deleted, but congratulations on whatever it is!  

Mark


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 15, 2008)

I had the carpenters hook me up today. Great guys; those guys are! I need to get some resin and some fiberglass strand or whatever its called... Sheet maybe? My buddy RAGE said he's holdin'... :wink: 

Here's a dry fit when I got home from work... She's not bolted down yet, I've got a hour or two of work to level it out and support the front legs... 














Whaddyathink?

~LCA.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good. But I'd never be able to get up there.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 15, 2008)

There's two steps.

~LCA.


----------



## kemical (Jul 15, 2008)

wow!!... sweet.. im just curious?? i would be worried about the weight in the back of the boat..but i think it would look bad ass!!!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 15, 2008)

It's aluminum. I don't think it weighs 5lbs. The plywood added to the top added more weight than anything. I getcha'll some pics of it floatin' when she's done... We'll have to play it by ear; ya know... Now I gotta find me a push pole and figure out how to mount push pole holders on it...

~LCA.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 15, 2008)

nice!

It looks like a spoiler up there!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 15, 2008)

If you want to fish skinny water here in FL. These are the boats you'll need... I'm opting the cheaper, aluminum version right now... Gimme a couple years and I'll be ready for that real deal technical poling skiff... Or maybe even a serious tin boat upgrade... :wink: 




https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/ospreymain.html
https://www.lagoonboats.com/bkwtr.htm
https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/


----------



## kemical (Jul 15, 2008)

sweet!!! have someone take a pic of you on the top!!! and see how much you in deeper in teh water!!


----------



## brewfish (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be interested to see how that polling platform pans out for you. I have given it some serious thought before going to route that I went. I was a mosquito lagoon junkie until my last boat died and was sold shortly after  

Here's a skinny water option I've been mulling over for when I get a little more money.

https://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/images2/v/LowTide25/8-18-20066-58-08AM_0032.jpg.html

Here's a cool web site as well https://www.microskiff.com/about.html


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 16, 2008)

Aye Brewfish. Thanks fer stoppin' in. Nice Gheenoes right. I used to have a 13' HiSider. Cool little boat. Real stable for a canoe. Real wide too. It was many years ago though. I'm sure they've made modifications to the hull for the better... I didn't have a trailer for mine back then, it was thrown in and outta the bed of my truck, and I drove to the fishing site with 7' of it hangin' outta the back of my truck! =D> I actually priced a new 15'6 HighSider last year for $3k with a trailer. Seemed kinda high for a canoe w/out a motor; ya know... You can get a new tin JB hull w/ a new motor for $3k...

They want like $10k for the CustomGheenoe'd ones... Ouch! Are they worth it? I dunno... To each, their own right. I could get a 24' tin boat hull and make it into a bay boat for that kinda money... Center Console'd, T-Tops, High Gunnels, JackPlate, etc...etc... I like those big SeaArks. [-o< 

~LCA.


----------

